
Weibo Purchases Majority Share in Twitter and Becomes Tweibo - bjshepard
https://medium.com/@chinesefood/weibo-purchases-majority-share-in-twitter-and-becomes-tweibo-7d7e24fe97d4#.vmb5koyip
======
bjshepard
When this does happen, it will decrease possibility of global conflict by some
measure, because much more of humanity will be able to write and read the
thoughts of the other part of humanity.

